# BMW DRIVERS



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Today, this mo fo really pissed me off!!

in his sterotypical BMW ALPINA 3 series convertible
he road my ass all the way from my apt to just outside the new Tescos at Beckton, which by the way is open for 24 hours?!?!? ahem.. why?!?

this fool was up my ass with his fog lights on (yea like they make your car go faster bitch) talking on his mobile and trying to be a hero!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

i did notice one thing though, on that stratech of road parallel to London City airport, where you have straight, roundabout, straight, roundabout etc...

he was kicking my arse on the straights but because he has a BMW he is

a) a shit driver
b) cant go round corners

i was really impressed how my lil TT clawed ahead whenever we got to the roundabouts!! she did well today, oh yes she did!! if i had a 3.2 V6 engine in my bonnet too id have kicked his ass and then sum!!

but what was rahter comical to watch, wasa that he was getting really pissed off how his Â£45 000 wonder machine was losing out at every roundabout so that on the next one he almost didnt lift off and his rear end almost went in to a Mc Donalds Big Mac Lorry!! gutted, wanker!

dis fool lives in my apt complex so i am going to give him a nice condescending smile every time i see him! bastard, wanker, tosser!

ok i feel better now, am going to go let the air out of my dads 330Ci muhahahaha ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*B*reak *M*y *W*indows


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

*B*avarian *M*otor *W*orks


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

ooh more!! gimme more!! ;D

Butt Munching Wankers


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I will take that previous comment I made off. 
Too offensive. ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just a thought :
Previously when I have had fun with a "enthusiastic" driver, I have often popped on to the relevant owners club site to see how the story unfolds from their side.

Just really pointing out that anyone can come on this site and read what's written, including your pal who might not take too kindly to your references.

As I said, just a thought! :-/


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

To do that though he would have to have a brain to get on our forum, if he did he would'nt have BMW.
Give em death Doc.
LOL GRANNY. :-* :-*


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

;D


----------

